# Happy Thanksgiving everyone.



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I just wanted to take a minute and wish everyone a happy turkey day. In these crazy times we may get busy and cruise right on past these holidays. I hope everyone takes the time to enjoy their families today and comes out better for it tomorrow.

And don't eat too much turkey.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

LOL...everybody I've talked to has said not to eat too much turkey!

What's wrong with the turkey???


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.

I think it's just don't overindulge advice, Erik. It's not the turkey itself.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

You know. That dumb bird flu and all.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thats why i just eat pie


----------

